# Thoughts on My New Site for Med-Students?



## iianb

Hey all! I just helped launch this new site aimed at "almost" doctors. I'd love _any feedback. What do you guys think of it? How could we make it better? Obviously it's a little light on the content now, but we have a bunch of contributors and are planning to keep it updated daily. 

Here's the link: almost.thedoctorschannel.com_


----------



## rosequartz

Hi, 

I'm a Premed student. Its a wonderful website and must be hard to run it. I have typed a few suggestions that I hope can help too; 
1. A section about specialization and international medical board exams would be great. 
2. A list of the top 10 apps for medical students and physicians on a weekly basis. 
3. Weekly round off of the latest breakthroughs in medicine would also be good. I se you've already started this. 
4. Interviews with different speciality physicians about their specialty. (to help fresh students choose the specialization field that suits them)
5. A poll or a vote open open to everyone about the best books for getting through med school and preparing for specialization exams etc.
6. I like the article on free medical ebooks. Book reviews would be helpful too.

That's all I think of right now. I'll be sure to share more if any.


----------

